# Declaring points



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Guys i have had a letter in the post saying i need to pay a £100 fine and send my driving license off. 

This week i have paid the fine and sent my driving license away. My question is my insurance runs out tomorrow and needs renewing do i renew with a clean license now and then when the license comes back i ring the insurance company up and let them know or do i add the conviction now? :thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

you've already got the points as far as the law is concerned so better to declare now! Also will give you a better idea of the cost as if you go super cheap supplier now they may work out more expensive than other providers once you declare points!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Do it now. You will need to report it as a conviction "pending", then update it when you have confirmed details.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Do it now. You will need to report it as a conviction "pending", then update it when you have confirmed details.


Ok thanks as at the min i do not have a conviction code.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

also some insurers charge a fee for changing the policy.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> Ok thanks as at the min i do not have a conviction code.


You will need to tell them the offence, e.g. speeding, speeding on a motorway, going through a red light etc.

You can then confirm the code and points when you hear back. They may be happy to wait until you have the code and not do anything until then, at least you have disclosed it to them so you avoid worries of non disclosure.



BillyT said:


> also some insurers charge a fee for changing the policy.


If they do, they do, they send you a TOBA before (or when) you sign up with them and at renewal. :thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

A little off topic but why do you need to send the license off now? There is no counterpart to add the points to, surely as its all online you could just add all the details to a form and send that back?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

If it makes you feel any better, mine was speeding on a motorway and made absolutely no difference to my insurance at all.

Only difference was. One insurance company wanted to know any convictions previous 3 years, another company was 5.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> A little off topic but why do you need to send the license off now? There is no counterpart to add the points to, surely as its all online you could just add all the details to a form and send that back?


Very good point, I thought they have done away with needing to send your license off, as it's all online and the counterpart can go in the bin


shane_ctr said:


> Ok thanks as at the min i do not have a conviction code.


Surely the letter says what your vehicle has been caught doing? In which case it will have a code associated with that

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------

